# Animal Crossing tattoos?



## shrekluvsme (Apr 16, 2017)

Just wondering because I got one a few weeks ago! I got it of Grizzly on my left forearm, and in a few weeks my character will be there. But, not my acnl or wild world character, my original character from gamecube. The grizzly on my arm is from gamecube ^^. 

But anyways, just wondering if anyone else has an animal crossing tattoo!! I'd love to see them ^^

Here's mine-


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 16, 2017)

Oooh, that's amazing! 
I haven't got one but if anyone else has I would love to see it.


----------



## Manson (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks so good. I one day want to get ac tattoos, probably of my favorite villagers because I think they would look cute with the theme I want to go with


----------



## Noir (Apr 18, 2017)

... Although I find that you did this amazing, the design amazing, and the fact that you decided AC to do this, I wouldn't necessarily do it in this style. haha. I don't have any tattoos as of one yet, but, if I did go ACNL, I would definitely want creepy morbid versions XD


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's so cute! I would never be braver enough to get a tattoo, I would be too scared of regretting it...that's just me though! That looks stunning and I love that you got something you like!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe Clyde will land on my skin someday but for now I don't think I want any ACNL tattoos


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 23, 2017)

Thats amazing!! I dunno if I would ever get a tattoo in general, let alone an ac one. BUT if I did, itd either be of Mitzi or of the unidentified fossil. Fossil collecting has always been my favorite since I was a kid and the blue circle with the crescent-ish swirl in the middle looks super cool in my opinion.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 24, 2017)

Had to google to see if there were others... there are.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 24, 2017)

That is a really nice tattoo! I don't have any tattoos at all but I would love to get some eventually, and Animal Crossing would definitely be on the list of possible tattoos.


----------

